

Out-of-print book, "The Making of Kubrick's 2001", posted online - danso
http://cinephilearchive.tumblr.com/post/50996999612

======
danso
The OP links at the end to the PDF he uploaded, but just in case you missed
it: [http://www.scribd.com/doc/143395393/The-Making-of-
Kubricks-2...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/143395393/The-Making-of-
Kubricks-2001)

